
What happens when you don't put your phone on airplane mode on an airplane? - eplanit
http://www.airlineupdates.net/what-happens-when-you-dont-put-your-phone-on-airplane-mode-on-an-airplane/
======
J_Darnley
The first photon emitted from the phone causes the plane to crash into the
ground. Or nothing.

